# بنية الطائرة



## الطارق سفيان (2 يونيو 2007)

غالباً ما تشترك الطائرات بنفس البنية الأساسية ؛ إذ أن كلاً منها لديه عادة: الجسم – الأجنحة – الذيل – ذراع الهبوط (مجموعة العجلات) و مجموعة سطوح التحكم على الأجنحة و الذيل...



 * أ- جسم الطائرة (بدن الطائرة): (Fuselage)*




جسم الطائرة هو الحجرة الرئيسية أو بدن الطائرة. غالباً ما يحوي جسم الطائرة على:
- قسم قمرة (cockpit) القيادة عند الطرف الأمامي، حيث يتحكم الطيار بالطائرة.
- قسم الكابين : وقد يكون قسم الكابين مصمماً لنقل المسافرين أو الحمولات أو كلاهما.
 يكون جسم الطائرة في الطائرات الحربية المقاتلة مستودعاً للمحركات و الوقود و الإلكترونيات و بعض الأسلحة.
في طائرات مثل الطائرة الشراعية أو الطائرة (ultralight airplane) (وهي طائرة ذات مقعد واحد أو مقعدين) قد يكون لا يكون جسم الطائرة أكثر من بنية صغيرة تصل الجناحين و الذيل و القمرة و المحركات.
( في الصورة خط إنتاج أجسام طائرات البوينغ747 )
​* ب-الأجنحة: (Wings)*
كل الطائرات – بالتعريف – لديها أجنحة، إلا أن بعضها يكون تقريباً عبارة عن جناحين مع قمرة صغيرة فقط، ولدى البعض الآخر أجنحة صغيرة كالمكوك الفضائي.
قبل القرن العشرين، كانت الأجنحة تصنع من الرقائق و العوارض الخشبية و تغطى بقماش (نسيج) منسوج بدقة و يتم طلاؤه بالورنيش ليصمد إلى أقصى الحدود.
يتألف الجناح التقليدي من عارضة (Spar) ممتدة من طرف الجناح إلى الطرف الآخر، و يوجد - عمودياً على العارضة - سلسلة من الرقائق (Ribs) و التي تمتد من مقدمة الجناح (حافة الهجوم أو الحافة الأمامية) و حتى مؤخرة الجناح (حافة الفرار أو الحافة الخلفية).
يجب أن يتم تشييد هذه الأجنحة بدقة لتعطي شكل الجناح وفق الشكل الأيروديناميكي الذي يقرر خواص قوة الرفع.
لقد نجح استخدام الأجنحة الخشبية والقماشية غالباً في بنية الطائرات بسبب خفة وزنها النسبية و متانتها العالية، كما استخدم الكتان في صناعة غطاء الجناح.
كانت الطائرات البدائية هي طائرة ذات جناحين (biplane) غالباً ما يرتكز أحدهما فوق الآخر بمسافة 1.5متر تقريباً (من 5 إلى6 قدم)، إلا أن رواد الطائرات الأوائل رأوا أن بامكانهم بناء جناحين كهذين بشكل أسهل نسبياً و استخدام الأسلاك لربط الجناح العلوي بالجناح السفلي وذلك لإنشاء بنية قوية، و من خلال زج كمية من الكابلات و الخشب و الأقمشة في الهواء فإن هذا التصميم أنشأ قوة جر (مقاومة Drag) كبيرة، لذا فإن مهندسوا المركبات الطائرة أخيراً أنتجوا الطائرة أحادية الجناح (monoplane)، ولقد أعطى الجناح الواحد لهذه الطائرة الكثير من المميزات كالسرعة و البساطة و جودة الرؤية بالنسبة للطيار.
بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى (1914-1918) بدأ المصممون بالتحرك باتجاه أجنحة مصنوعة من الفولاذ و الألمنيوم أو الخلائط الحديثة التقنية، هذه المعادن ساهمت في تطور الأجنحة المعدنية كلياً ليس فقط لزيادة قوة الرفع بل أيضاً لإحتواء ذراع الهبوط و الأسلحة و الوقود.
و بمر السنين، اعتقد كثير من مصممي الطائرات بأن الطائرة المثالية يجب –في الحقيقة- ألا تكون سوى جناحين، و من هنا كانت الأجنحة الطائرة -كما تدعى- أول ما تم تطويره في الأعوام 1930إلى 1940.

 *ج-مجموعة الذيل: (**T**ail Assembly)*
جميع الطائرات – عدا الأجنحة الطائرة – لديها مجموعة الذيل و التي تكون موصولة بمؤخرة جسم الطائرة، وتتألف مجموعة الذيل من أسطح تحكم أفقية وعمودية والتي تبدو كأجنحة صغيرة.
يتألف الذيل من سطح أفقي ثابت يسمى (سطح الموازنة الأفقي Horizontal Stabilizer) يتصل به مفصلياً سطح أفقي متحرك يسمى دفة العمق (Elevator)، ويتألف من سطح ثابت عمودي يسمى (سطح الموازنة العمودي Vertical Stabilizer) أو (الزعنفة Fin) و يتصل بها مفصلياً سطح عمودي متحرك يدعى (دفة الاتجاه Rudder) وأحياناً تسمى (الدفة)، جميع هذه المكونات تسمى (مجموعة الذيل empennage).
إن وظيفة سطوح التوازن الثابتة هي حفظ توازن و استقرار الطائرة أثناء الطيران المستقر، أما السطوح المتحركة فتقوم بإعطاء الحركات المختلفة للطائرة، فمثلاً عند انحراف الدفة (دفة الاتجاه Rudder) تنعرج الطائرة يميناً أو شمالاً (هذه الحركة تسمى Yawing)، أما عند انحراف دفة العمق (elevator) فإن الطائرة إما أن ترفع مقدمتها إلى الأعلى أو تخفضها إلى الأسفل (وهذه العملية تدعى Pitching)، بالتأكيد أن انحراف هذه السطوح يتم بناء على أوامر الطيار البشري أو الطيار الآلي.
يتم تحريك دفة الاتجاه بواسطة بدالتين (دواستين) موجودتين عند أرجل الطيار، أما دفة العمق فيتم التحكم بها من خلال ذراع القيادة الموجود عند يدي الطيار وذراع من خلال حركته إلى الأمام و الخلف (أما حركته إلى اليمين و إلى اليسار تسبب دوران الطائرة حول نفسها بحركة تسمى التدحرج أو الانعطاف Rolling).

 *د-ذراع الهبوط: (**Landing Gear)*
لدى جميع الطائرات نوع ما من ذراع الهبوط (العجلات و آلياتها و الفرامل و آليات التخميد كلها تدعى بذراع الهبوط).
تستخدم الطائرات الحديثة الفرامل (المكابح) و العجلات (الدواليب) و الإطارات المطاطية المصممة خصيصاً لأغراض الطيران، إذ يحب أن تكون الإطارات المطاطية قادرة على الانطلاق من وضعية السكون إلى ما يقارب سرعة 322كم/س (200 ميل بالساعة) عند الهبوط بالإضافة إلى تحمل ما يقارب 454 طن.
غالباً ما تحوي الفرامل معادن خاصة مقاومة للحرارة، ويجب أن تكون قادرة على التعامل مع حالات الطوارئ، مثلاً: حالة إلغاء إقلاع طائرة تزن 400 طن في آخر لحظة، وقد تم تطوير مجموعة المكابح مانعة الانزلاق – الشائعة في العربات اليوم – في الأصل من أجل المركبات الطائرة و استخدمت للحصول على القدر الأكبر المتاح من قوة الكبح في المدارج الماطرة أو المثلجة.
لدى الطائرات الأكبر أو الأكثر تعقيداً ذراع هبوط قابل للضم - كما يسمى- لأنه يمكن سحبه داخل الجناح أو ضمن جسم الطائرة بعد الإقلاع، و بحصولنا على ذراع هبوط قابل للضم يمكننا التقليل وبشكل كبير من قوة الجر الناشئة عن بنية العجلات والتي - لولا ذلك - ستبقى معلقة في الخارج ضمن التيار الهوائي.

 *هـ- عناصر التحكم: (**Control Components)*
تقوم الطائرة بثلاثة أنواع أساسية من الحركة على ثلاثة محاور منفصلة، فقد تطير الطائرة بثبات في اتجاه واحد وارتفاع واحد وهو ما يسمى الطيران المنتظم، و قد تصعد أو تهبط في حركة تسمى الخطران (Pitching) وهنا يتم تحريك المقدمة نحو الأعلى أو الأسفل، و قد تنعطف (تتدحرج) الطائرة (Roll) حول المحور الأفقي (الطولي) والذي يمتد على طول المركبة، وقد تعرج (Yaw) الطائرة أنفها إلى اليمين أو إلى اليسار حول المحور العمودي، وأخيراً؛ فقد تنكس الطائرة أنفها للأعلى أو للأسفل متحركة حول محورها الجانبي و الذي يكون ممتداً من طرف الجناح إلى طرف الجناح الآخر(bank) و التي يمكن اعتبارها حركة مركبة من Rolling و Pitching، أحياناً ترتفع الطائرة بالكامل (دون ميلان مقدمتها) وذلك عن طريق زيادة دفع المحركات أو زيادة تقعر الأجنحة وهذه الحركة تسمى بالرفع Lift.
تعتمد الطائرة على حركة الهواء عبر جناحيها لكي ترتفع، و تستفيد الطائرة من تيار الهواء للتحرك في أية اتجاه حول المحاور الثلاثة، و لكي تقوم بهذا يجب على الطيار أن يتلاعب (بخبرة) بالتحكمات في القمرة والتي تتحكم بسطوح التحكم في الأجنحة و الذيل.
تتم حركة الانعطاف Rolling بواسطة إمالة الجنيحات (ailerons) الموجودة عند حافة الفرار للجناح، هذه الجنيحات تدور باتجاهات متعاكسة على الجناحين مسببة عزم فتل يؤدي إلى دوران الطائرة حول محورها الطولي، إذا أردنا الدوران إلى اليمين يتم رفع الجنيح اليميني (تقل قوة الرفع على الجناح اليميني بسبب انخفاض التقعر و بالتالي انخفاض قوة الرفع) وخفض الجنيح اليساري (تزداد قوة الرفع بسبب زيادة التقعر وبالتالي زيادة قوة الرفع) وهكذا تصبح قوة الرفع اليسارية أكبر من القوة اليمينية و بالتالي لابد للطائرة أن تدور باتجاه اليمين، أما إذا أردنا الدوران إلى اليسار فإن الأمر يتم بالصورة المعاكسة تماماً.
لكي تنعرج الطائرة (تدير أنف الطائرة لليمين أو اليسار أي أنها تقوم بعملية Yaw) فيجب على الطيار أن يدوس على دواستي الدفة (Rudder) على أرض القمرة، فإذا أراد أن تنعرج الطائرة إلى اليسار فعليه أن يحرك الدفة إلى اليمين و ذلك بالدوس على الدواسة اليسرى، أما إذا داس على الدواسة اليمنى فإن الطائرة ستميل إلى اليمين.
 لكي تقوم الطائرة بالخطران (Pitching) أي إمالة مقدمتها إلى الأعلى أو إلى الأسفل ، يسحب الطيار عادة أو يدفع مقبض عجلة القيادة، وهكذا يحرك دفة العمق (elevator) عند النهاية الخلفية لسطوح التوازن الأفقي، فإذا سحب العجلة إلى الوراء تنحرف دفة العمق للأعلى ضمن تيار الهواء و بالتالي يندفع الذيل للأسفل و الأنف إلى الأعلى، أما إذا دفع الطيار عجلة القيادة للأمام فإن دفة العمق تهبط و يرتفع الذيل و يجبر الأنف على النزول.
تملك الطائرات الأكثر تعقيداًً مجموعة من سطوح التحكم الثانوية والتي تتضمن أدوات مثل القلابات (Flaps) و القلابات الأمامية (Slat) و سطوح الموازنة (Trim Tabs) و الحواجب أو متلفات الرفع (Spoilers) و مكابح السرعة (Speed Brakes).
القلابات وسطوح الموازنة تستخدم بشكل عام أثناء الإقلاع و الهبوط لزيادة كمية قوة الرفع الناتجة عن الجناح عند السرعات المنخفضة، إذ تخفض القلابات عادة عند حافة الفرار للجناح (مع أن بعض الطائرات النفاثة لديها قلابات عند حافة الهجوم للجناح أيضاًُ)، وفي بعض الطائرات يمكن أيضاً أن تمد القلابات إلى الوراء وذلك لزيادة مساحة سطح الجناح كما لو أنه يغير شكله وتسمى عندئذ القلابات الانزلاقية.
تمتد القلابات الأمامية عادة من بداية الجناح عند سرعات منخفضة لكي تغير طريقة انسياب الهواء فوق الجناح، وهكذا تزداد قوة الرفع، وقد تستخدم القلابات أيضاً لزيادة قوة الجر و تقليل سرعة الاقتراب للطائرة أثناء الهبوط.
سطوح الموازنة هي عناصر تحكم مصغرة من تؤول إلى سطوح التحكم الكبيرة ، فعلى سبيل المثال: سطح موازنة الجنيح يعمل كجنيح مصغر، و الغرض الحقيقي منها يتوضح عند دراسة المضخات الهيدروليكية في الطائرة وطرق التعويض الأيروديناميكية.

مصور متحرك يمثل المبادئ الأساسية للتحكم بالطائرة




​ *و- المعدات:- (**I**nstruments)*
يعتمد طياوا الطائرات على مجموعة من المعدات في القمرة لمراقبة أجهزة و آليات الطائرة، للتحكم بطيران و ملاحة الطائرة.
تقوم مجموعة المعدات بإطلاع الطيار عن حالة محركات الطائرة و كهربائها و هيدروليكها و مجموعة الوقود، بينما تراقب معدات المحرك المكبسي المحرك و درجة حرارة غاز العادم و ضغط الزيت و درجات الحرارة، وتقيس معدات الطائرات النفاثة السرعات الدورانية للشفرات الدوارة في التوربينات (المحركات التوربينية) و درجة حرارة الغاز أيضاً و تدفق الوقود.
معدات الطائرة هي تلك التي تطلع الطيار على مسار و سرعة و ارتفاع الطائرة، تتضمن هذه المعدات مؤشر سرعة الهواء و مؤشر الأفق الصناعي و مؤشر الارتفاع و بوصلة، وتختلف هذه المعدات كثيراً بالاعتماد على تعقيد و كفاءة الطائرة، فعلى سبيل المثال: الطائرات النفاثة ذات الارتفاعات العالية يكون بها مؤشر سرعة هواء بالواحدتين : الميل الملاحي بالساعة (و هو أسرع قليلاً من الميل بالساعة العادي المستخدم في المركبات العادية) و بالماخ (الماخ هو السرعة مقارنة بسرعة الصوت)، بينما مؤشر الأفق الصناعي يدل على وضعية الطائرة فيما إذا كانت تميل أو تعلو أو تهبط نسبة إلى الأرض، فإذا كان أنف الطائرة إلى أعلى فهذا قد يعني أنها تقلع وقد لا يعني ذلك نسبة إلى سرعة الهواء و عزمه.
الطيران العمومي (الطائرات الخاصة) و الطائرات الحربية و الطائرات التجارية لديها أيضاً معدات تقدم عوناً في عملية الملاحة، و أبسط شكل من أشكالها هو البوصلة، إلا أن كثيراً من الطائرات حالياً تستخدم مجموعة الأقمار الصناعية الملاحية والكمبيوترات للقيام بعملية الطيران من أية نقطة من الكرة الأرضية و لأية نقطة أخرى بدون الاستعانة أبداً بالأرض.
نظام الـ(GPS) أو نظام الموقع الكروي طور من أجل الحربية الأمريكية إلا أن كثيراً من الطيارين المدنيين يقومون الآن باستخدامه، يزود هذا النظام الطائرة بموقعها في مجال بضعة أمتار، غير أن كثير من الطائرات لا تزال تستعمل المستقبلات اللاسلكية و التي تواصل البث مع برج الإذاعة في القاعدة الأرضية لكي تتم الرحلات عبر البلدان، معدات الطائرة على وجه الخصوص يمكنها استخدم أبراج بث و مستقبلات لاسلكية عالية الدقة والتي تعرف باسم (ILS) أو معدات نظام الهبوط و موجات نظام الهبوط (موجات صغيرة جداً كالموجات الكهرطيسية) (MLS) و التي تكون ضمن عارض خاص في القمرة من أجل القيام بعمليات الهبوط أثناء ظروف الرؤية الضعيفة.


----------



## TURBOFAN (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررر موضوع جيد


----------



## جاسر (3 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

موضوع جميل 

http://www.arabiceng.com

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## اياد علي محمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## حنظله (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جدا موضوع رائع


----------



## كريمووف (5 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

الموضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## tariqsamer (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

رااااائع ........ استمر يا اخي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتى الاجواء (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على المعلومات الطيبه


----------

